# اعتقال مراسل موقع "الأقباط المتحدون" ومجموعة من نشطاء منظمة مسيحيي الشرق الأوسط



## Scofield (9 أغسطس 2007)

*
اعتقال مراسل موقع "الأقباط المتحدون" ومجموعة من نشطاء منظمة مسيحيي الشرق الأوسط 
*
*
ألقت أجهزة الأمن القبض أمس على مجموعة من النشطاء الأقباط العاملين في مجال منظمات المجتمع المدني القبطي، بينهم مراسل لموقع "الأقباط متحدون" الذي يرعاه المهندس عدلي أبادير الزعيم الروحي لأقباط المهجر.
*
*
وكانت قوة من مباحث أمن الدولة اقتحمت في الساعة التاسعة صباحا شقة الدكتور عادل فوزي رئيس فرع منظمة مسيحيي الشرق الأوسط بالقاهرة حيث ألقت القبض عليه وصادرت جهاز الحاسب الآلي "لاب توب" الخاص به.
*
*
وتم اقتياد فوزي ومعه فريق العمل المعاون له بالقاهرة حيث خضعوا لتحقيقات موسعة، وواجهوا تهمًا من بينها حيازة مطبوعات غير مصرح بها، بعد العثور على غلاف كتاب بعنوان "الأقباط المضطهدون".
كما ألقي بعدها بساعات القبض على بيتر عزت أحد مراسلي موقع "الأقباط متحدون" من منزله بحدائق الزيتون بالقاهرة، حيث اقتادته مباحث أمن الدولة للتحقيق معه
*
*
وأكد المستشار نجيب جبرائيل رئيس منظمة "الإيرو" لحقوق الإنسان في اتصال هاتفي مع "المصريون" أنه يحاول الاتصال بأجهزة أمن الدولة والأجهزة المعينة لتحديد الموقف القانوني لهؤلاء المعتقلين، وقال إنه لا يعلم عددهم حتى الآن.
*
*
وأضاف أنه لا يعرف التهم الموجهة إليهم فجميع التحقيقات والأدلة تحت أيدي أجهزة الأمن، لكنه تحدث عن تلفيات كاملة وشامله بمنزل الدكتور عادل فوزي.
وأبدى دهشته من التكتم الشديد حول الموضوع، ومن عدم عرضهم على النيابة، 
*
*
وأكد أنه سيتقدم ببلاغ إلى النائب العام إذا لم يعرض الجميع على النيابة خلال 24 ساعة. 
من جهته، قال ممدوح نخلة رئيس مركز "الكلمة" لحقوق الإنسان إن فريقًا من المحامين حضروا إلى النيابة من الساعة السابعة مساءً انتظارًا لعرض الجميع على النيابة المسائية لكن لم يحضر أحد. 
*
*
وأضاف نخلة أنه تم اقتياد الجميع إلى مكان مجهول، مؤكدًا أنهم بحثوا عن بيتر عزت من فريق موقع "الأقباط متحدون" في قسم حدائق الزيتون والنيابة لكنهم لم يتلقوا أية معلومات. 
ومن جانب آخر، تساءل نادر فوزي رئيس منظمة مسيحيي الشرق الأوسط في تصريحات صحفية ساخرًا عما إذا كان من قبض عليهم إرهابيون أو يحملون أسلحة؟، أم أن النظام وجه التهم لهم بسبب فتحنا 
*
*ملف قضية الكشح؟.
جاء ذلك في الوقت الذي لم يدل فيه عدلي أبادير الزعيم الروحي لجماعات أقباط المهجر بأية تصريحات حول إلقاء القبض على مراسل منظمته "الأقباط متحدون"، ودون أن ينشر الموقع نفسه أي خبر بهذا الخصوص. 
*
*منقوووووووووووول عن
http://www.unitedcopts.org
*


----------



## coptic hero (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعتقال مراسل موقع "الأقباط المتحدون" ومجموعة من نشطاء منظمة مسيحيي الشرق*

*حــــــــــــــــــــــــــرام حـــــــــــــــــــــــرام 
ننضرب وما نقولش اه يبقى 
حــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرام*


----------



## twety (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعتقال مراسل موقع "الأقباط المتحدون" ومجموعة من نشطاء منظمة مسيحيي الشرق*

فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق
لكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
ثقوا انا قد غلبت العااااالم

ربنا يرحم 
هو اللى يرد واحنا صامتييييييييييييين


----------



## Scofield (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعتقال مراسل موقع "الأقباط المتحدون" ومجموعة من نشطاء منظمة مسيحيي الشرق*


ربنا معاهم


----------



## Bino (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعتقال مراسل موقع "الأقباط المتحدون" ومجموعة من نشطاء منظمة مسيحيي الشرق*

ياااااااااااااااااارب​


----------



## Yes_Or_No (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعتقال مراسل موقع "الأقباط المتحدون" ومجموعة من نشطاء منظمة مسيحيي الشرق*

باتصال هاتفي مع المستشار نجيب جبرائيل اكد ان المعتقلين 

لم يحولوا بعد لنيابه امن الدولة وسيتم حل المشكلة ودي بدون اللجوء لتحويلهم لنيابه امن الدوله العليا

وطبعا احب اوضح للناس كلها منظمة ميكا منظمة غير رسمية وهيه منظمة محظورة 

وده مش كلامي ده تقرير طالع من حقوق الانسان و مركز الكلمة 

واتمني ان الناس تبطل تسمع ليها الا بعد ما تكون منظمة رسمية 

واسف علي الكلام ده بس يعني حرام اللي بيحصل للناس بسبب شويه ما يقال اليهم بالاطفال

عاملين منظمة


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعتقال مراسل موقع "الأقباط المتحدون" ومجموعة من نشطاء منظمة مسيحيي الشرق*

ربنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا موجود .......... ويا ريت توافونا بأى أخبار جديده وشكرا" .


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعتقال مراسل موقع "الأقباط المتحدون" ومجموعة من نشطاء منظمة مسيحيي الشرق*



twety قال:


> فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق
> لكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
> ثقوا انا قد غلبت العااااالم



هما اقوى بكتير من اى قوة فى العالم بنعمة المسيح 

ربنا معاهم ​


----------



## coptic hero (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعتقال مراسل موقع "الأقباط المتحدون" ومجموعة من نشطاء منظمة مسيحيي الشرق*



Yes_Or_No قال:


> باتصال هاتفي مع المستشار نجيب جبرائيل اكد ان المعتقلين
> 
> لم يحولوا بعد لنيابه امن الدولة وسيتم حل المشكلة ودي بدون اللجوء لتحويلهم لنيابه امن الدوله العليا
> 
> ...





ايوه يا سيدى يعنى هى نشرت كلام غلط ولا صحيح وهل قبض على الابرياء فعلا ام لا عايزين نفهم بس


----------



## the servant (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعتقال مراسل موقع "الأقباط المتحدون" ومجموعة من نشطاء منظمة مسيحيي الشرق*

سلام و نعمة,,,,
 الموضوع يا جماعة هو كتاب( مضطهدون) اللي اصدرتة منظمة ميكا
هو دة اللي عمل صداع للحكومة وهي مش طايلة اللي برة بالتالي اضرب المربوط
يخاف السايب( اسف في التعبير بس اعتقد ان المضمون وصل)


----------



## النحال (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعتقال مراسل موقع "الأقباط المتحدون" ومجموعة من نشطاء منظمة مسيحيي الشرق*




> لم يحولوا بعد لنيابه امن الدولة وسيتم حل المشكلة ودي بدون اللجوء لتحويلهم لنيابه امن الدوله العليا


رغم انه قيل فى اكثر من مكان ان نيابة امن الدوله قررت حجزهما على ذمة التحقيقات 15 يوم ؟؟؟ 
+++
ارجوا التاكد من هذا وافادتنا


----------



## coptic hero (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعتقال مراسل موقع "الأقباط المتحدون" ومجموعة من نشطاء منظمة مسيحيي الشرق*



frai قال:


> سلام و نعمة,,,,
> الموضوع يا جماعة هو كتاب( مضطهدون) اللي اصدرتة منظمة ميكا
> هو دة اللي عمل صداع للحكومة وهي مش طايلة اللي برة بالتالي اضرب المربوط
> يخاف السايب( اسف في التعبير بس اعتقد ان المضمون وصل)





*شكرا للتوضيح والآفاده *


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعتقال مراسل موقع "الأقباط المتحدون" ومجموعة من نشطاء منظمة مسيحيي الشرق*

عندى سؤال هو فى علاقه ما بين المنظمه دى وموقع مسيحيى الشرق الاوسط اللى تم الاستيلاء عليه من حوالى اسبوع واصبح اسمه صوت الاسلام ........ لو حد عنده توضيح أو معلومات يا ريت يقلنا .


----------



## Yes_Or_No (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعتقال مراسل موقع "الأقباط المتحدون" ومجموعة من نشطاء منظمة مسيحيي الشرق*



> رغم انه قيل فى اكثر من مكان ان نيابة امن الدوله قررت حجزهما على ذمة التحقيقات 15 يوم ؟؟؟
> +++
> ارجوا التاكد من هذا وافادتنا


 
تم التحويل فعلا لنيابه امن الدولة ولكن قيد التحقيق وبأتصال احدي المحاميات بالمستشار نجيب 

تأكد ان ما يحدث هو مجرد قرصه ودن وده نفس اللي حصل في اعضاء ميكا اللي كانوا في اسكندريه

وكمان قدرنا نتأكد ان مفيش اي ضغوط ولا تعذيب حصل للمعتقلين 

ولو في اخبار جديده هتجيلي اكيد هحطها هنا


----------



## Yes_Or_No (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعتقال مراسل موقع "الأقباط المتحدون" ومجموعة من نشطاء منظمة مسيحيي الشرق*



> عندى سؤال هو فى علاقه ما بين المنظمه دى وموقع مسيحيى الشرق الاوسط اللى تم الاستيلاء عليه من حوالى اسبوع واصبح اسمه صوت الاسلام ........ لو حد عنده توضيح أو معلومات يا ريت يقلنا .


 
  هيه نفس المنظمة ...................................................

 ثم اصلا انا لا اعتبرها منظمة لانها لان تدافع عن حقوق الاقباط بصفه رسمية


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعتقال مراسل موقع "الأقباط المتحدون" ومجموعة من نشطاء منظمة مسيحيي الشرق*

شكرا" لك يا Yes- Or-No على     ا لاهتمام بالرد .......... وربنا معاهم وينتهى الموضوع على خير .


----------



## twety (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعتقال مراسل موقع "الأقباط المتحدون" ومجموعة من نشطاء منظمة مسيحيي الشرق*

ربنا معااااااااااااهم


----------



## gorge2009 (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعتقال مراسل موقع "الأقباط المتحدون" ومجموعة من نشطاء منظمة مسيحيي الشرق*

عموما تم القبض على كلا من عادل فوزى و بيتر عزت لقيامهم بانشاء موقع مسيحيون الشرق الاوسط ونشر ذالك فى جريدة الاهرام وذالك يوم الجمعة 10/8/2007  وربنا معاهم


----------



## النحال (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعتقال مراسل موقع "الأقباط المتحدون" ومجموعة من نشطاء منظمة مسيحيي الشرق*

Yes- Or-No 
اشكر اهتمامك بالرد :
+++
تحياتى


----------



## 2ANA 7OR (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعتقال مراسل موقع "الأقباط المتحدون" ومجموعة من نشطاء منظمة مسيحيي الشرق*



Dona Nabil قال:


> عندى سؤال هو فى علاقه ما بين المنظمه دى وموقع مسيحيى الشرق الاوسط اللى تم الاستيلاء عليه من حوالى اسبوع واصبح اسمه صوت الاسلام ........ لو حد عنده توضيح أو معلومات يا ريت يقلنا .


 
*موقع MECA تم عمل عليه هاك من قبل فريق VoLcaNo و تم وضع مكانه موقع أسلامى تحت اسم "طريق الأسلام" *
*http://www.meca-me.org/*

*؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*و بعدين فى ولاد الهرمة دول ...*

*موقع بديل مؤقت MECA*
*http://www.M-E-C-A.COM*


----------



## mervel (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعتقال مراسل موقع "الأقباط المتحدون" ومجموعة من نشطاء منظمة مسيحيي الشرق*

ربنا يرحمنا ويحافظ على اولاده ... ولازم نثق فى وعود الله لينا 
فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم 
وان ابواب الجحيم لان تقوى عليها .ربنا يدافع عن اولاده وهم صامتون


----------



## mohraeel (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعتقال مراسل موقع "الأقباط المتحدون" ومجموعة من نشطاء منظمة مسيحيي الشرق*

*اللى حصل ده يثبت قوة تأثيرهم فى نفوس كثيره
والا ماكاننتش الحكومه اتحركت
محدش يخاف 
رب الجنود هيتكلم ويعلن قوته
ربنا معاهم ويحميهم من الذئاب الخاطفه
شكرا على تعب محبتكم فى نقل الاخبار​*


----------



## Mr.sherif kenzo (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعتقال مراسل موقع "الأقباط المتحدون" ومجموعة من نشطاء منظمة مسيحيي الشرق*

*هذا القسم غير مخصص للاسئلة*
*يرجى وضع سؤالك في الاقسام التالية *
*1 - الاسئلة والاجوبة*
*2 - الرد على الشبهات المسيحية*


*حرر بواسطة استفانوس*


----------



## Mr.sherif kenzo (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعتقال مراسل موقع "الأقباط المتحدون" ومجموعة من نشطاء منظمة مسيحيي الشرق*

لو ممكن النقاش انا مستعد بلاش الغاء عضويتي عشان منعي من الكلام

اخوكم في الله شريف


----------



## mohraeel (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعتقال مراسل موقع "الأقباط المتحدون" ومجموعة من نشطاء منظمة مسيحيي الشرق*

*فى قسم مخصص لطرح استفساراتك يا اخ شريف
هنا تقدر تطرح استفساراتك

منتظرين تساؤلاتك وردودك​*


----------



## asula (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اعتقال مراسل موقع "الأقباط المتحدون" ومجموعة من نشطاء منظمة مسيحيي الشرق*

فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق
لكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن
ثقوا انا قد غلبت العااااالم

الرب معاهم ​


----------

